# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Bolnica Bistra

## mamma san

Bila sam toliko slobodna i kopirala ovaj dio posta od TATEMATE.   :Smile:  

I evo ga:

http://www.bolnica-bistra.hr


Ukoliko kliknete na ovaj link naici cete na dvorac iz 18.
stoljeca.
Pomislit cete kako u njemu zive princeze i princevi, dobre vile
ih dvore a podanici im se klanjaju.

I bit cete im zavidni.

Istina je, gotovo 80 ljudi radi svakodnevno sve umjesto njih.

Podizu ih jutrom, presvlace im pelene, iako su neki vec u
tinedjerskoj dobi.

Kupaju ih, brisu im slinu, hrane ih, vjezbaju s njima.



Oni zive u dvorcu ali bi voljeli ici u skolu i igrati se loptom.

Njih sluze ali oni bi zeljeli sami drzati zlicu u rukama i voziti
bicikl s prijateljima.

Oni bi voljeli igrati gumi-gumi i skakati u bazen prskajuci sve
oko sebe.

A najvise od svega voljeli bi da ih uvecer netko zagrli i poljubi
za laku noc, da im mogu reci volim te.. onima koje svatko od nas
zove mama i tata.



Oni to nikad, nikad, nikad nece moci.. jer ova mala djeca, bebe i
tinedjeri boluju od bolesti koje su dugotrajne i nema im lijeka.

Njihovi roditelji se ne mogu strucno brinuti za njih i osudjeni
su 24 sata na brigu medicinskih sestara, doktora i njegovatelja.

Ovi ljudi nisu odlucili zaraditi milijune, ne voze ferrarije i o
njima necete citati u Storyu ili Gloriji.



Ovi su ljudi odlucili pokrenuti akciju da kupe svakom djetetu
jednu novu pidjamicu i jednu novu plahtu!!! Zamislite, samo jednu
pidjamicu i posteljinu. Skromno, zar ne, kad pomislite sto sve sami za sebe
zelimo..



I zato.. ako nosite bar jedno lijepo sjecanje iz svog
djetinjstva,

ako ste zahvalni za zdravo dijete i ako vjerujete da vam je sreca
bila naklonjenija nego njima..



Pogledajte web-site i uplatite na ziro racun onoliko koliko ste
zahvalni za zivot koji vodite vi i vasi najdrazi.



Kolo srece se okrece.. a dobro se dobrim vraca... i da, saljite
ovaj mail dalje.. iako brisanje ne donosi nesrecu, nece donjeti ni Bog
zna koliko srece.

Specijalna bolnica za kronične bolesti dječje dobi Gornja Bistra
10298 Bistra
Bolnička 21

e-mail: specijalna@bolnica-bistra.hr
Matični broj: 3224244
Žiro-račun: 2360000-1101244382 (Zagrebačka banka)

----------


## TATA MATA

Bio sam tamo i ostao sam bez rijeci...  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Ove godine nisam, ne pitaj me zašto jer nema razloga, ali prošle sam sudjelovala u akciji za ta mala slatka stvorenja....toliko im toga treba.   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

...i sama sebe seeeeliiiim tamo gdje ovaj tooopiic spaaadaaa!   :Sing:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Uh, jesi me razmrdala.

Idem protegnuti noge do pošte.

----------


## Annie

Odlučili smo da na maškarama za malene sad u subotu skupljamo potrepštine za djecu iz bolnice u Gornjoj Bistri.TUima o tome. 

Molim sve koji se žele pridružiti akciji sakupljanja donacija za bolnicu - bez obzira da li dolaze na maškare ili ne - da se jave kako bi organizirali preuzimanje stvari.

Hvala vam   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Super!!!

Evo malo podižem!   :Smile:

----------


## Annie

Evo popis stvari koje im  trebaju:

-kozmetika (kupke, šamponi, tekući sapuni, kreme razne, pelene, vlažne maramice) 
-hrana (keksi, čokolino, kakao, med, cedevita, čajevi, čokolada) 
- plahte bijele pamuk 150x240 
-deke ili pokrivači 150x200 i 120x170 
-navlake za deke iste veličine 
-pidžame i trenirke svih veličina, veća potreba za 14 do 18 br. 
- tetra pelene

----------


## Annie

Sakupljene stvari idu u sri u Bolnicu. Ima li još tko što za dodati u paket?

----------


## mama courage

nadam se da mi ne zamjerate, sto ovo prenosim sa jednog drugog foruma... ako nije dozvoljeno, slobodno obrisite...




> Forumasice foruma "Mame i Bebe" pomazu – *Zeko za Bistru* 
> 
> Cure moje lipe, ravno iz Svicarske uz pomoc mame nam Courage dohopsali su nam *cokoladni zecevi i jaja* uz ciju cemo prodaju dopuniti ono sto smo vec skupili na ziro racunu i sto cemo iskoristiti za kupnju stvari potrebnih za djecju Bolnicu Bistru. 
> 
> U subotu *31. ozujka na Cvjetnom trgu u Zagrebu* Udruga roditelja djece s ostecenjima vida i dodatnim teskocama u psihomotornom razvoju OKO ima svoj stand: Udruga OKO, a mi im se prikrpavamo (hvala, Nadice!). 
> 
> Za one koji ne znaju - Bistra je svrstana u kategoriju kronicnih bolnica, a bavi se najvulnerabilnijom populacijom, nemocnom i gotovo u pravilu djecom koja boluju od neizljecivih bolesti u dobi od 0-18 godina. To su uglavnom oboljenja sredisnog zivcanog sustava, endokrini poremecaji, metabolicki poremecaji i sl. 
> 
> Uglavnom je rijec o potpuno nepokretnoj djeci ovisnoj o sestrinskoj njezi (95%), djeci koja se hrane na nazogasticnu sondu (50%) te djeci koja se svakodnevno presvlace 3x. Trenutacno u bolnici zivi oko 100 malih pacijenata i, vjerujte mi, jednom kad odete tamo ostanete zauvijek dirnuti. Tesko je mijenjati sustav koji bi im promijenio zivot, ali mozemo im bar malo olaksati uvjete u kojima zive. 
> ...

----------

